# ugh long night, guess I'm a foster momma...lol



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing him! It's always hard when you bring in a puppy in a big dog's body  Hopefully he'll let you get a nap today.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm happy to do this for him. He really is a sweetie. But yep a puppy in a 65 pound body.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing him. Having fostered and then adopted a black lab mix, I can certainly understand the lack of 'off switch', so he wasn't the 'easiest' dog to foster. That typical lab 'no holds barred' happy energy combined with the stress of being rehomed, not knowing what to expect, and lack of manners can make it a rough go for a while but it does get better!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I know how you feel! When I brought home Riley he was kind of like that - a puppy in a big dogs body. Eager to learn, but had never been taught. I was amazed how quickly he learned though!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like my Buddy when I rescued him. He was not supposed to stay but now he is a member of the family. He is a reformed runner. He gets to go the dog park 2-3 times a week for 2 hrs to run his heart out plus he is now trained to the invisible fence so he has 1 acre to run on. He goes for 5 mile walk almost daily- Used to be daily. He have been through months of training too. He was a hellion but now I would not trade him for the world. I can also trust him off leash. He spend Labor Day weekend running free with + 75 Goldens- Only leashed during meal times. Once a tablesurfer always one.

With TLC Rex will win you over


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Not sure this is the right place for this post, but here goes anyway.
> 
> So yesterday we acquired a Black lab. 3 years old and nuts...lol. No he isn't staying but we are looking for a home for him.
> 
> ...


Mayve: Bless you for giving Rex a chance!! Like MikaTallulah said, Work with him and he will be forever grateful to you. Hope you have a fenced yard with him being a runner. If you don't find a home for him, by December, and can't keep him, please be sure to contract Labrador Retriever Rescue! 
Labrador Retriever Rescue Groups


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a fenced in back yard so that hasn't been an issue. But the stinker knocked me out of his way and took off when I was coming in the garage. Note to self, close the garage door before opening the door to the house....I called him, he looked at me and took off, down the street and introduced himself to the neighbors dogs. He had been watching them play out in their yard for a while and must have decided they were "his" kind of people. Scared me though because I wasn't sure how the others peoples dogs would react to him. Turns out they are now great friends. And I was releaved as it made it really easy to then catch him. I didn't even scold him, yeah I probably should have but it was my fault I should have known better. Anyhow he is doing real well, learning some basic manners, let me sleep a bit more last night and has learned that his crate is not necessarily a bad thing. He was on purina, we are slowly switching him to Fromm's, which is what we feed. He needs to gain about 10 pounds, so giving him a little extra every meal. And (insert music here) he has discovered the joy of bones. apparently he hasn't had one before...not sure why, but previous owner said he didn't give them to him. This has proved to be a good stress outlet for him. When he starts getting naughty I give it to him and he lays down and chews it out...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

I agree, ALWAYS close the garage door before you open the door!
Thank God he's alright!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of rescue. It is a roller coaster ride, but oh so worth it!!! Welcome to the forum, and thank you for helping this boy out!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for taking him in and making sure he finds himself a wonderful home. Hope it's before December for your sake--actually earlier, so you can rest up before the pup comes home.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Today we start working on recall...he has not had any accidents in the house and really has the other basics, but I think recall is a MUST here!!! Although the other commands need a bit of work too because sometimes he chooses not to listen...work work work in progress....

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mavye*



Mayve said:


> Today we start working on recall...he has not had any accidents in the house and really has the other basics, but I think recall is a MUST here!!! Although the other commands need a bit of work too because sometimes he chooses not to listen...work work work in progress....
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments.


Mavye

I think it is just wonderful that you are working with him-you are SAVING HIS LIFE! I bet he loves you for it and I love reading about him!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Karen519,

He is really coming around. Goes in his crate without much of a fuss now and is listening much better...Neuter scheduled for next week...His last owner has been by to visit and really wants to keep him but knows with his schedule and all he isn't being fair to Rex. Hubby and I have had a talk about what we are going to do and at the moment are formulating a plan that may include his last owner in the mix.

A real quick overview of what we are discussing. Since Josh works 60 hours a week, it is impossible for him to do what needs to be done for Rex, but Rex really loves him and him Rex, we see no need to sever those ties as Josh is good to him when with him, just needs some education and a alternative to leaving Rex home alone. So here's the possible plan. Do a co-ownership type thing with Josh, such as when Josh is home let Rex be with him but when Josh isn't home Rex will be here. Josh will have to agree to enroll Rex in obedience and take him. Also we are switching Rex's food and Josh will have to agree to feed a better quality food as well...It's just an idea because we have come to love Rex too, and he is used to being at both places. My son, Josh's friend has agreed to help as well, not that he wasn't when Rex lived with them, but the boys need to step it up. If we rehome Rex it will be his 5th home including us and we know he was abused at one of his previous homes, I just want to do what is best for this guy....It's a hard decision.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you are really generous and kind to consider including his previous owner in his future. That's a lot of requirements to expect a young single man to follow. You might get Josh to agree to the arrangement at first, but I think over time he will begin to lose interest, or not have time and just not be there. It's only human nature not a judgement against him.

My personal opinion is make a clean break, find a good home for Rex that will offer the right training, exercise, and attention that he deserves - someone who considers it the natural and normal way of life with their dog, if you see what I mean. 

Josh is being responsible recognizing that he doesn't have the time to take care of Rex properly, so I think it's best that he also is responsible enough to let him go on to the right home.

My opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It sounds like you have both Josh's and Rex's best interest at heart. 

Mine go between my and my parents house. When I am at work my mom or brother watches them for me since I work 7p-7a. I am still primary caretaker of them!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

And that is the issue we keep tossing around too! I appreciate people giving me their opinions. Gives me food for thought....No decision will be made until after Rex's neuter and recovery.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Mika, 

does that work well for the dogs too...I know dog's adjust and all but wondering if Rex would be happy with this kind of arrangement and he would be here mostly, Josh would have to take him to class, for josh to learn as much as Rex and would have him a day or two a week, the rest of the time he would be here with us...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> My personal opinion is make a clean break, find a good home for Rex that will offer the right training, exercise, and attention that he deserves - someone who considers it the natural and normal way of life with their dog, if you see what I mean.


I agree with this. I think what this dog needs is consistency. Going back and forth between homes might be what _you_ guys want, but is it in the dog's best interest? 

Also, are you ready for your Golden puppy to learn all the bad habits that Rex has? Because it will. I would suggest working with a Lab rescue in your area to help place Rex. You could foster for them and maybe take him to adoption events. They have people wanting Labs and are already well versed in their unique characteristics. Usually people that go to breed specific rescues have owned the breed before, which would be a huge plus for Rex.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mayve said:


> Mika,
> 
> does that work well for the dogs too...I know dog's adjust and all but wondering if Rex would be happy with this kind of arrangement and he would be here mostly, Josh would have to take him to class, for josh to learn as much as Rex and would have him a day or two a week, the rest of the time he would be here with us...


It works great for mine but they do have the same rules at both houses. They had to do training with Buddy too. Since I am the primary caretaker of mine they listen and obey me best with my mom being second. Whether Rex stays with you or not permanently you will have to work with him a lot. Josh could take him to every class there is but daily repetition is essential for success. You are going to be Rex's primary caretaker not Josh. I work 36-40 hours so mine spend about 50 hours per week with my parents or brother watching them. The rest of the time they are with me. My off time revolves around the furrbutts.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

* /quote/Going back and forth between homes might be what you guys want, but is it in the dog's best interest?/enquote/

Actually I want what is best for Rex, and after 4 homes am questioning if re-homing again is in his best interest. ...and yes I realize the work it would take, my responsibility etc etc etc....and the impact on a new puppy.....that is why i was looking for opinions...
AGAIN...nothing has been decided!!!

On a side note, I do have someone interested in him, who raises and hunts Labs...he wants to meet Rex this weekend. A breeder in my area who works with him told him about Rex...so maybe this will be just what we are looking for. 
*


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Mika,

I've trained a lab before, albeit from puppy hood. Rex is a 65 pound puppy who needs to be retaught. But this guy looks promising so am really hoping that he will be interested in Rex...We are meeting him this weekend...and my friend says he knows about Rex's history and has a soft spot for rescues, two of his four hunting dogs are rescues...IDK...just really really hoping this is a good fit for everyone...we shall see


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So tomorrow the prospective adopter comes to visit with Rex. 

He has come a long way in the short time we have had him. 

We have overcome jumping on people and learned to sit to be pet. He no longer tries to hump us or our old lady. He will come when called now both outdoors and in, but have not tried him anywhere but our yard, I don't think he's ready for that yet. He has put on about 3 pounds and has learned to stay off the furniture. I can now tell him to lay down and chill and he will...and yes I have to add the chill or he will lay down for a minute or two and get right back up. Walking him is still interesting but more often than not he will heal, until he sees someone or another dog then all bets are off. So started walking him towards dark when less distractions are there. All in all he has shown that he can learn and wants to please, he has to be touching someone when he's laying down in the living room, so he has become a great foot warmer.

I have decided not to keep him and even though I really like him, I know I will have my hands full in December and it isn't fair to Rex or myself or a new puppy if I don't have the time for him. Emma, our old lady ignores him, but then when she chose to give him attention he would go nuts, so I think she made the right decision. LOL....

So here is to hoping that this will be the right fit this weekend. I would love to see Rex in his forever home sooner rather than later!!! Fingers and paws crossed...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well Rex goes in tomorrow for his neuter and the people who came this weekend would like to give him a home. So I will ask the vet how long to let Rex heal and get back to them with a time frame. 
They came here on Saturday by themselves and we took Rex to their house on Sunday to meet their dogs. Long story short, this is a great fit. Rex will be happy here, he didn't want to leave when it was time to go home. The family has also offered to help with the neuter cost, which I declined. I don't want a penny for him, just a good home. 

Thanks to those who were so nice to me through this. Just thought I'd give an update


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

MAYVE

Sounds like a great home for Rex.
Did you check the people's vet references?
How many dogs do they have?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They use the same vet as I do...and he gave them glowing reviews. They currently have three labs, two are rescues.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful thing you're doing for Rex. Taking the time to go and see where Rex will live, and how their dogs are has to be reassuring. I commend you for all you've done for this boy. I hope you stick around!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks GoldenMum,

It was important to me that Rex "fit" with them all. 

This situation has been an eye opener for me. I am by no means a "rescue" but I have a heart and a passion for dogs, just wish I had the space and unlimited funds to take care of them all...I guess you make a difference one dog at a time...but there are so many out there who just really need a chance...Will I do this again...I'm thinking I probably will...we shall see...not for a while though...and probably through an organization...I have some thinking and soul searching to do though before I decide altogether...

I have the utmost respect for those who do this all the time...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> They use the same vet as I do...and he gave them glowing reviews. They currently have three labs, two are rescues.


Mayve

They sound LIKE WONDERFUL PEOPLE!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for what you have done for Rex, his new home and family sound wonderful, a perfect match for him.

IMO, all dogs deserve a second chance, a lot of the time the problems they are having is because of the previous situations they were in before someone took the time to show them the love they deserved and trained them.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I think they will be an awesome home for Rex. Honestly I do have mixed feelings, but I think it's because I know I will miss him. I didn't think I would after the first night of no sleep, but he has wiggled his way into my heart!!! Even hubby will miss him too...he has been so good through this. He walked Rex when I couldn't and he took direction from me in what I thought needed to be done for him. Hubby has a big heart too, but he is still reeling from the loss of Maggie so is a bit more guarded with his feelings than I am. That is why there isn't a pup here right now and I chose to wait a few months. I was ready in two days, it took him a bit longer and he initially said yes because he knew how important it was to me....now he is looking at puppy toys, reading training articles and making plans as well...it's awesome..in that respect Rex was awesome for him too as it showed him that another dog doesn't make you love the other less, each holds a different yet just as important place in your heart...but I'm rambling...need to get to work


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It seems like you have done the very best for Rex found the perfect home for him. I hope the meet and greet with the potential adopters dogs goes great


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> I think they will be an awesome home for Rex. Honestly I do have mixed feelings, but I think it's because I know I will miss him. I didn't think I would after the first night of no sleep, but he has wiggled his way into my heart!!! Even hubby will miss him too...he has been so good through this. He walked Rex when I couldn't and he took direction from me in what I thought needed to be done for him. Hubby has a big heart too, but he is still reeling from the loss of Maggie so is a bit more guarded with his feelings than I am. That is why there isn't a pup here right now and I chose to wait a few months. I was ready in two days, it took him a bit longer and he initially said yes because he knew how important it was to me....now he is looking at puppy toys, reading training articles and making plans as well...it's awesome..in that respect Rex was awesome for him too as it showed him that another dog doesn't make you love the other less, each holds a different yet just as important place in your heart...but I'm rambling...need to get to work


Mayve

Knowing me I would have to keep Rex. You have done a wonderful thing for him fostering him. I am sure Rex's being with you has helped you and your Hubby. I am like you, I needed another dog right after losing ours, it helped to heal my heart. I agree completely with what you said, *"it showed him that another dog doesn't make you love the other less, each holds a different yet just as important place in your heart...*


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well these are our last few days with Rex. On Saturday we will be releasing him into the care of his new family. He is doing really well after his neuter and the vet feels he will be ready this weekend. He hasn't missed a beat!! What an amazing boy he is


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mayve said:


> Well these are our last few days with Rex. On Saturday we will be releasing him into the care of his new family. He is doing really well after his neuter and the vet feels he will be ready this weekend. He hasn't missed a beat!! What an amazing boy he is


I know it's going to be bittersweet to see Rex go to his forever home. 
Because of all the great love and care you have given him, you have made this possible. 

Kudos to you for what you have done for Rex. You have done more than you may ever really know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Well these are our last few days with Rex. On Saturday we will be releasing him into the care of his new family. He is doing really well after his neuter and the vet feels he will be ready this weekend. He hasn't missed a beat!! What an amazing boy he is


Mayve: I am SURE you are going to miss Rex VERY MUCH. YOU HAVE saved his life-God Bless you for making it possible for him to be loved. Maybe Rex's adopters will let you visit him, or send you updates!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They are about 10 minutes from me and yes, I can visit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

So glad you'll be able to visit him!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I know this weekend will be bittersweet for you, sending you strength!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I was doing ok, till I came here to read the responses, now there's a few tears...and yep there will be tears tomorrow, but they will be happy with a touch of sadness. Rex is ready, I told him this morning we were going to spend some special time together today once I got Maddy squared away for a while. OMG he has been incredibly patient with all the time we have been spending with her too and doesn't rush her when she comes out...I think animals have a sixth sense when someone or something isn't feeling well. 

I bought him a whole bag of tennis balls. His fetch is down but his return still needs work. It's actually hilarious. He runs, grabs the ball, runs back to you and about 3 feet before he gets to you he starts throwing it around, will pick it up throw it in the air etc...I feel like he's trying to throw it back to me...lol He has a pretty good leave it, as i would say now 99% of the time he will, unless he is in his crazy white eyed I'm nuts mood. Which does happen and it doesn't last long but if you ignore him he comes out of it faster than if you try to make him settle. So as long as no one or thing is going to get hurt I stand back and laugh...I kind of liken this to the zoomies I have heard talked about. 

So Rex and I are off to the dog walking area in our city. We have an area that has trails, both wooded and prairie, it is a leash only park and I take a 20 foot lead with me so that if it's just him and I he can spend time sniffing and exploring. It's about 50 here today and absolutely lovely. Emma isn't going with us this time either, this is some special time carved out for Rexzilla and I....thanks everyone for everything. 

I now have a lead on an 8 year old golden that needs a home and am discussing possibly fostering her with my husband. She is lovely but unspayed and part of the discussion is can we afford to spay her and get a puppy etc etc...I'll let you know what we decide. there is another family who will possibly take her, but we just heard about her today. She also isn't through a rescue, it is owner surrender to anyone who will take her and I am very concerned about whom might take her.....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well Rex went to his forever home yesterday and I just got off the phone with his "people" they say he did well last night and today. So glad to hear this. 

I have a few pics of him but can't get them to load. Will have to wait till #1 son comes for a visit and have him fix my computer.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Letting go is one of the toughest things to do, but it helps a little knowing that they are safe, loved and are going to get the life they deserve. 
Bless your heart for helping Rex find his happily ever after!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Well Rex went to his forever home yesterday and I just got off the phone with his "people" they say he did well last night and today. So glad to hear this.
> 
> I have a few pics of him but can't get them to load. Will have to wait till #1 son comes for a visit and have him fix my computer.


Mayve

God Bless you for what you did for Rex!!
If you want to email me the pics, I will post them here for you.
[email protected]


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been meaning to give an update. We have visited Rex twice now and he is wonderfully happy and doing so well. Although when we went to leave he wanted to go with us, but I am thinking that is just Rex as he just loves people. He is so much better behaved and very well adjusted. They even had him off lead and he stayed right there. He is still thin, but checks out at the vet. He is active too, and they are adding some supplemental feedings to his diet to try and put a bit more weight on him. Could be that he just has a faster metabolism than most. They are going to train him to hunt in the spring, apparently they have done some training and he seems a natural. 

I am so happy to see him doing so well in such a short amount of time. I miss the bugger but glad he has such a loving and wonderful family, with other doggies to play with...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Thank you so much for updating us on Rex. God Bless you for finding him 
a loving home!!
Can you fill me in on the two puppies at the bottom of your post.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry Karen,

Just seeing this now. The two pups were the two we are choosing from. We have our pic, it's now my sig pic...Her name is Sage and she should be coming home Wednesday or Thursday. She's, obviously a Golden and she has already wormed her way firmly into my heart...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Two pups*

Can't wait until you get them!!


----------

